# mincing fish carcasses



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anyone mince up their fish carcasses ?
I hate throwing them away when i know either the dog would eat it or it would be great as burley.
The largest size meat mincer i have seen is a #32 but would this be strong enough to grind up a fish head or would it grind to a halt ?
They are only meant to grind meat not bone, i think.

Anyone have any suggestions on this ?
nothing rude (yes i'm talking to you SBD)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kerry I have done it is the past for burley making and it was the skin that presented the most problems by clogging the holes in the mincer....the main bones were finely chopped with a small cheap tomahawk....the mincer I had had a feeding opening about 70mm, and the mince was approximately as thick as your little finger when it was exuded through the plate


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Word of advice: Don't use the wife's kitchen food processor, the motor just isn't up to the job!

And she'll forgive me one day, I know it!


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Word of advice: Don't use the wife's kitchen food processor, the motor just isn't up to the job!
> 
> And she'll forgive me one day, I know it!


I was going to ask about a good solid blender.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

I mince up all my fishy bits and pieces. I use an old large food processer it works a treat. Small fish eg slimies and yakkas go in whole while large fish heads from jewies kings and snapper get smashed with a meat mallet and then added in. I also add bits of leftover squid bait and prawn shells heads and also left over pillies. Once i have all my left over fish nice and mashed i add tuna oil and bread some crushed bran and beach sand. When the mix is nice and sticky i roll it up into tennis ball size bombs and freeze it. Comes in handy when fishing of the beach rocks or yak.

Cheers Micka


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Yep - old food prcessor is the go. As already mentioned big bits get surgery or the meat mallet before going in. Can also add stale bread, crab shells etc.
Remember to wash up well afterwards or the missus will NOT be happy.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fishnut said:


> Believe it or not but a GMC Branch chipper is the go. Drop them in fresh or frozen and just have a bucket under the chute. 2 year warranty and cheap as chips ;-) .
> Cheers Darren


sounds a bit messy, i don't want the place to look like a slaughter house :lol:

any missing backpackers round your way ? :lol:


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

i have one of the real old hand mincers and it doest a great job.
i also add at the same time some bread and cooked rice so it soaks up all the sents.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Was thinkin the same thing there Keza bout the backpackers. Great idea there fishnut, my neighbors reckon i'm nuts now for getting up at sparrows fart to go fishing in a yak, imagine if i start up the old chipper at 3.00am to prepare a bit of berley. :lol: 
Cheers Bilby


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Large food processor... whipper snipper in a plastic rubbish bin with a modified lid to fit the shaft of the whipper snipper make a cut to the centre and then a hole to accomidate the shaft  .still have to smash bigger bits though..


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

PS: it doesn't work for backpackers, or garbage bins full of fish, just your normal side-catch... ;-) For those larger jobs, you might be better off using kritter67's wonderfully inventive whippersnipper-processor. :lol:[/quote]
Sharks love backpackers especially oily unwashed ones :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

A friend uses a small tree chipper.
Thats what I will be looking at in the near future...


----------

